# Install OS on Symbian?? Possible??



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Nokia 5700 Xpress Music. I want to install some OS(WIN 95 or some old one) on it. I have heard this is possible. Is there any Linux OS which can be used on Symbian?
Can you give me some pointers for doing so??


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 26, 2008)

No way...

Thr is nothing like tat..


----------



## New (Jun 26, 2008)

It's possible...I too heard it somewhere..
@CoolG5
All the best of your adventure


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 26, 2008)

Well someone tell me bout dis too.. And ya best of luck for da adventure..


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't think its possible to install win95.
Maybe DOS which some have done on their linux phones.


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

i think till now you can only install android on symbian


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

you can install linux as far as i know..more of an emulator.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 26, 2008)

guys.. symbian on its own is an OS. what do u mean u want to install an OS on another OS?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 26, 2008)

AFIAK , you cant install any other OS on your phone, you cant even upgrade to FP2 !   
@Krates:You cant install Android aswell... (till date that is.. )


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw N95 running android 

*www.intomobile.com/2008/06/18/nokia-n95-running-android.html


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 26, 2008)

nope.. that's fake, see how the guy never shows the keypad in the video... its jus a flash presentation.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 26, 2008)

no way....it's impossible nowadays. Possibilities may come after 10yrs.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope you can't. Tho you can run some emulators. But you can't just directly flash the eeprom and load it with another OS altogether.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, I meant emulate not to install it like bootloader. 
So which emulators can be run??

@Krates - Are you sure about Android?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

download android here

*teavuihuang.com/android/


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 26, 2008)

thats just Android INTERFACE Preview..


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

u cant install any OS on top of the Symbian OS.wats floating around the net r basically flash presentations of the others OS UI.i've flash files 4 Android and Kubuntu (touted as linux for s60).

AFAIK its possible to install the most primitive version of WM in ROKR E6 but its risky to do such things.


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ i agree i think warranty will be voided if they got to know about this


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried that Krazy, but it's just the Interface and nothing else. 
Any other thing I can emulate?? Not just flash file??


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't heard anything of this sort before and don't think it 2 b possible...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

You get the Symbian and android emulator for linux mobiles.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^   but they wil be only the UI representations rt?most features wont work.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

^^its better than nothing.you also get the iphone emulator with similar buttons.Linux needs to improve on the UI tho.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 27, 2008)

Any Linux emulator for symbian?


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

does the symbian emulator for linux supports touch screen as symbian does not


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

^^yea it does,Its just an emulator dude.

No emulators for symbian.You have the ps1 emulator i guess.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Any Linux emulator for symbian?


 
yup kubuntu is the Linux emulator for Symbian.



dreamcatcher said:


> No emulators for symbian.You have the ps1 emulator i guess.


 
Symbian has its own share of emulator like vBag and a few others


----------



## swordfish (Jun 27, 2008)

try installing vista


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 28, 2008)

swordfish said:


> try installing vista



lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Will anyone post links to download these emulators?


----------



## krates (Jun 28, 2008)

search vbag on dot[sis]


----------

